# 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & more!



## selfbuilt (Jun 23, 2008)

*1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & more - UPDATED!*

_*REVIEWER'S NOTE:* This is my first round-up review of my 1xCR123A/RCR lights, similar in format to my Multi-stage 1xAA - Part IV, 2xAA and Thrower round-ups._ 

_For a discussion of the color rendition properties of different emitters and tint bins, please see my comparison thread: Color Rendition and Tint Comparison: Cree, Rebel, GDP, Nichia_

*Warning: this post is very pic and text heavy!*

_UPDATE June 10, 2009: Added Olight Infinitum I10 to the review _
_UPDATE APRIL 30, 2009: Added Romisen RC-N3 II to the review_
_UPDATE JANUARY 1, 2009: Added Dereelight C2H to the review _
_UPDATE OCTOBER 17, 2008: Added EagleTac P10C and Olight T10 to the review _

*The contenders*:

From left to right: EDGETAC NiteCore Extreme, Fenix P2D, Horus FD-1.3 Titanium, JetBeam Jet-II IBS, Lumapower D-mini Digital and Incendio, Novatac 120P, Surefire E1B Backup.












Additional lights: Spartanian II, NiteCore EX10 Cree Q5 and GDP, ITP C9,Olight T10, Eagletac P10C, Dereelight C2H. Not shown are the Romisen RC-N3 II and Olight I10.











For a comparison pic of the Jet-II PRO, scroll down to my detailed discussion section.

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Beamshots:*

All up-close beamshots are at ~0.5 meter from a white wall, to show you the different overall patterns. 

On Max/Turbo/100% with AW Protected RCR (black label), except Surefire E1B which is on a Surefire CR123A primary. 
































































Note: although not shown, the Olight I10 has the same reflector and beam pattern as the Olight T10 and ITP C9 above.

The Jet-II PRO is similar to the Jet-II IBS shown above - see my detailed comparison review for beamshots.

For the GDP version of the NiteCore EX10, see my detailed comparison
 NiteCore D10 & EX10 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, COMPARISONS & more!

*Beamshot Observations:*

Horus does one a great job minimizing Cree rings. The Incendio does a pretty good job too (and can be easily adjusted slightly if isn't already - the head isn't potted).
The Extreme has a triangular beam profile at close range due to the crenelations on the bezel. These are not noticeable at a distance (and completely missing in the smooth stainless steel bezel version)
The Novatac has one of the smoothest beam profiles thanks to its SSC emitter and textured reflector.
The Surefire E1B actually has _less_ spill than the image above suggests, due to its optic (i.e. dedicated throw hotspot at a distance). But at this distance from the wall, it looks like there's a lot of spill (trust me, there isn't). It also has an even warmer tint in real life (bordering on green), but I actually rather like it. As you can see, my E1B's optic is perfectly centered, but there's often some degree of misalignment causing an irregular shaped ring around the corona.
The D-mini Digital and Jet-II IBS very ringy looking at close range, but that's because they are dedicated throwers. The Extreme and Surefire E1B also have very good throw (scroll down for the output/throw summary).
The NiteCore EX10 (Cree version) has a fairly typical Cree profile
The ITP C9 does a pretty good job minimizing Cree rings with its partially textured reflector
The Spartanian II pre-production reflector is designed for max throw, and so is fairly ringy (note the shipping versions with come with a choice of reflector).
The Olight T10 and Eagletac P10C both have good throw with minimal rings. The Dereelight C2H comes with both smooth and textured reflectors (textured shown)

*Weights (without battery):*

Dereelight C2H: 46.6g
Eagletac P10C: 67.0g
Fenix P2D-Q5: 38.8g
Horus FD-1.3: 53.2g
ITP C9: 65.7g
JetBeam Jet-II IBS: 58.5g
JetBeam Jet-II PRO: 55.1g
Lumapower D-mini Digital: 89.2g
Lumapower Incendio: 31.3g
NiteCore Extreme: 65.4g
NiteCore EX10: 41.0g 
Novatac 120P: 72.6g
Olight I10: 42.0g
Olight T10: 42.8g
Romisen RC-N3 II: 62.7g
Spartanian II: 68.0g
Surefire E1B: 66.1g

*Output/Throw Summary Chart*










*Ramping Comparison:*






For the lights that have a continuously-variable interface, I have presented their ramping sequences above. As you can see, the EDGETAC and JetBeam lights have relatively visually-linear ramps, although the time it takes to travel the whole range is different. The Novatac is based on defined half-level outputs from max lumens, so you get a visually-curvilear ramping sequence (i.e. the brightness levels are spaced to provide small, even changes in actual brightness, not perceived brightness).

*Runtime Comparison* 

For all comparisons, "Max" mode means the maximum output mode of the light (i.e. Max/Turbo/100%, depending on terminology used for that light). "Min" refers to the absolute minimum output the light is capable of. "Lo/Med/Hi" typically refer to relative output levels on multi-mode lights (in some cases, Min=Lo, Max=Hi). For continuously variable lights, I have tried to match variable output to similar values of the fixed multi-mode lights. 

*A comment on these graphs: It should go without saying, but there is a lot more to a light's performance than its runtime!* I've tried to give some context for each light's overall performance and value in the detailed discussions at the end of the review. The purpose of these graphs is to simply let you quickly compare output/runtime at a glance. But there are caveats here - for example, strong throwers tend to have slightly lower output scores in my lightbox, compared to floodier lights driven to the same levels.

Note also that for consistency, I've listed runtimes in the legends as time to 50%. But as you'll see on the graphs, total runtime of usable light can be quite different (and variable). I think the overall visual impression of the graphs is probably the most useful measure, but it is still just one variable for you to consider. My output scale is also not perfectly linear - see post#2 for a lumen conversion discussion.

_*On Surefire CR123A primary*_




















_* NOTE: Although the Novatac 120P run was started at 15 lumens (level 16), the light output quickly dropped in half to 7.5 lumens (level 14) for the entire run. Not sure why this happened, but I've left the trace in since it gives you a good comparison to the other low levels. _






_*On an AW Protected 14500 (black-label, 3.7V, 750mAh)*_


























The Jet-II PRO and Jet-II IBS use the same circuit, so I've left only the original Jet-II IBS results above. See my detailed Jet-II PRO comparison review for a discussion of potential runtime differences.

*Light Summaries:*






*Dereelight C2H (WC Q5, 5A Q3, or R2 available):*

The C2H is Dereelight's attempt to create a small EDC light that is easily configurable and upgradeable - and maximally driven on a single CR123A/RCR
The C2H has four output levels, typically refered to as Lo-Med-Hi-Burst (L1 to L4 on my runtime charts). The C2H is available in two versions, Ramp Up (RU) and Ramp Down (RD), which differ only in their output order sequence. Modes are accessed by repeatedly soft-pressing on the clicky (full click to lock-on). Light has memory feature to retain last setting used.
Lower outputs on the C2H are PWM-based, but at such a high frequency as to be undetectable by eye or with my setup.
Output is extremely high on Burst mode (L4), and ithe C2H s one of the brightest 1xRCR lights in my collection.
Lights comes with a low-voltage shut-off feature enabled by default, allowing you to safely run unprotected RCRs. This feature can be diasabled by cutting a circuit trace on the contact disc in the head, thus allowing you to run primary CR123A batteries in the light. See my C2H review for more info.
Light comes with two reflectors - OP for smooth beam, SMO for maximum throw. Throw is decent this size light.
Light uses a forward clicky switch with good feel. Light design allows tailstanding, but switch can still be easily activated. 
Light has anodized head threads, allowing for lock-out.
Comes with a bezel-pointing clip that is not removeable.
Build quality is very high, and seems to be a sturdy package in a small size. 
Overall output/runtime efficiency is considerably lower than other lights of its class, especially on Med-Hi settings. Hopefully Dereelight will rectify this with an improved circuit soon.
Light retails for ~$65. Various pill/emitter combinations are available, and can be purchased separately.






*Eagletac P10C (Q5):*

Eagletac lights use a basic 2-stage output system, controlled by a twist of the head (similar to the Fenix LxT design).
Like Fenix, Eagletac appears to use a current-controlled low mode (i.e. no PWM). This produces very good runtime for its output level. Unfortunately the Lo mode is still extremely bright on the P10C - I would consider the two states to be Regular and Turbo, instead of Lo and Hi.
Output is extremely high on the Turbo mode, one of the brightest 1xCR123A lights in my collection.
Reflector design on P10C is excellent, with a deep textured reflector that produces a lot of throw with surprisingly little evidence of Cree rings.
Light uses a forward clicky switch, that is recessed enough in the tailcap to still allow tailstanding. 
Light has anodized tailcap threads, allowing for lock-out.
Comes with a bidirectional clip that allows attachment in both bezel up and bezel down modes. Note that placement of the clip is toward the rear of the light, interfering somewhat with your ability to unscrew the tailcap easily. Also reduces stability when the light is clipped in a bezel-up orientation.
Overall build quality is very high, with a lot of signs of care and consideration in the design.
Light retails for ~$55.






*EDGETAC NiteCore Extreme (Q5):*

EDGETAC's continuously variable lights use PWM, but at a high enough frequency that I cannot detect it with my setup or see it by eye (EDGETAC claims >1 kHz). 
Beam profile is fairly typical for a Cree light. Even with its textured reflector, it has very good throw for its size. Note that the crenelations on the bezel (optional, also comes with stainless steel bezel head) introduces a slight "triangulation" of the spillbeam at close range.
Like the popular NiteCore Defender Infinity (NDI), the Extreme allows you to set your low mode (i.e. user defined mode) through a continuously variable brightness mechanism that is visually linear across its ramp.
The light is controlled by a forward clicky switch (i.e. momentary on, followed by a click to lock-on). Extra clicky switches are thoughtfully included in the package.
User interface is quite elegant and easy to use, IMO. Simple and straight-forward, it does require two hands to switch modes (done through a bezel twist, not a click - see my review for more info). Note that strobe is neatly tucked away so you don't need to see it if you don't want to.
Excellent output - one of my brightest single CR123A/RCR lights. Output is slightly higher on RCR than primary CR123A.
Output/runtime characteristics are very good at all settings tested, with well regulated output on both battery types in all output modes.
Build quality is high, with flawless hard anodizing (dark brownish black) and clear, bright lettering on my sample - very attractive, IMO.
Light lacks a tailcap lockout, since body/tail are one piece (note that the tailcap retaining ring is external, like on some Surefire models). Comes with a bezel-pointing removable clip (secured with two torx screws, allen key included).
Body tube is too narrow to take my older blue-label AW protected RCRs, but all my newer black-label ones fit (some can be a bit snug).
Special bonus - the Extreme head is compatible with all Surefire E-series lights, so you can swap your Surefire heads for this light. :thumbsup:
For a lot more info, please see my Extreme review here.
Light retails new for ~$88.






_*NiteCore EX10 - Cree Q5 and GDP versions*_

Please see my detailed reviews (links above) for more info on these very popular lights. A few key points:
Lights are continuously-variable.
Lights use PWM to produce low modes, at an undetectable frequency. :thumbsup:
Lights use an innovated "piston-drive" design - first time I've seen this is a mass-market light.
Build quality is quite high, with more aggressive knurling that commonly seem on Chinese-made lights.
Main differences between Cree Q5 and GDP versions is in the beam profile and pattern. Please see my comparison of the two here:  NiteCore Golden Dragon Plus D10 & EX10 Reviews: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, etc.
Retail price is ~$55 for both models (and is quite a bargain, in my view)






*Fenix P2D (Q5):*

The Fenix P2D/LxD head has come with various emitters over the years (from Cree P4 through Q5, and Rebel R100). The various versions are compared in my original Fenix Rebel vs Cree: OUTPUT, RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS thread. The Cree Q5 is the brightest of the group, and the one reviewed here (with textured OP reflector).
In my sample, the Cree Q5 has a traditional Cree beam profile with visible dark rings, despite the OP reflector. Throw is still pretty good for a textured reflector.
Fenix remains the output/runtime king on primary batteries - nothing else beats the efficiency of the Fenix's current-controlled low modes. :thumbsup: The main problem is that they can't go as low as the PWM lights reviewed here.
On RCR, you loose all the low modes initially, as light runs in direct drive from max output until it hits the low mode output level. At that point, it then switches into regulation - but only briefly, as the battery is typically almost exhausted by then. 
Light comes with a reverse clicky and allows tailstanding. A protruding forward clicky is available, but this is better suited to simpler two-mode LxT series lights.
User interface is excellent on the Fenix lights, IMO. Twist the bezel to switch between Min and Turbo output modes. In Min mode, soft-press the clicky to access Med-Hi-Strobe. In Turbo, soft-press to access SOS.
Build quality is very good. Fit and finish is very nice, although some find the Fenix bodies a bit slippery. Fenix pouches are also well made, and useful for carrying a number of lights.
I understand the newest batch of heads have a revised circuit with reverse battery polarity protection (haven't confirmed that personally yet).
See my
See my  Fenix L2D Q5 vs R100, R80, Q2, P4 Comparison Review: RUNTIMES+ for an analysis of the premium Cree Q5 and Rebel R100 heads on L2D form.
Currently, the "premium" Cree Q5 version of the P2D retails new ~$55.






*Horus FD-1.3 Titanium (Q5) - RCR-only*

NOTE: Horus is planning on replacing this current RCR-only multi-mode light with a continuously-variable model. I'll update this thread once they send me a sample for testing.
The light uses PWM for its low modes. For Medium mode, I measured frequency at a decent 159Hz. For Low mode, freq was 91 Hz. Strobe mode is 9 Hz.
As you can see, the Horus FD-1.3 has a very similar max output and beam profile to the P2D, but with no sign of the dreaded Cree rings in my sample. :thumbsup:
Output is semi-regulated, but Medium and Low are set to good levels relative to Max. Nice to see such a low Lo level on a Li-ion light.
The light features a low voltage cut-off of 3.2V, so it is quite safe to run unprotected batteries in this light. I confirmed the resting voltage of an unprotected ultrafire RCR was ~3.2V immediately after shutdown occurred.
Clicky is a forward clicky, but with a longer traverse than most switches (i.e. requiring you to press further to activate). Horus advises that use of this switch was necessitated by their desire to retain waterproofness (claim waterproof to 40m!). The light can tailstand. 
User interface is straight-forward: you can soft-press to momentary turn on the light, and repeatedly soft-press to cycle through the modes. Click to lock the light on. The light automatically advances to next mode in the sequence once you turn off/on. To memorize the current mode, press and hold the clicky for 5 secs before turning off. 
Build quality is quite high. Titanium finish is very smooth, and laser engraving is top notch (Horus can engrave your own desired logo/scene, as well as was creating a knurling finish). Screw threads came dry and needed some lube.
Light has a plastic disc in the head for reverse battery protection (i.e. uses a mechanical barrier instead of a circuit). The disc on my sample was a little too thick to allow some batteries to make contact with the head, so Horus revised this to a thinner one on later samples. You can also remove it all together if you want, although this will also remove the reverse polarity protection.
Semi-regulated runtimes are good for the output levels. I'm looking forward to seeing how their new multi-mode continuously-variable circuit performs.
Light comes in a nice jewelry-style presentation case with microfibre cleaning cloth.
Light retails new for ~$130 (remember, it is Titanium ).






_*ITP C9*_

Please see my detailed review (link above) for more info on this new entry into the flashlight world. A few key points:
Light is continuously-variable, with an innovative simple turn of the head to activate (no switching required)
Lights use PWM to produce low modes, at an undetectable frequency. 
Build quality is quite good, with a two-stage textured/smooth reflector similar to the early Olights.
Head is interchangeable with 1AA and 2AA body tubes, sold separately (ITP C7 and C8 versions)
Pre-order price was ~$50, which is extremely competitive for the feature set.










*JetBeam Jet-II IBS (Q5):*
_*JetBeam Jet-II PRO (Q5)*_

JetBeam has replaced this initial Jet-II IBS with the new Jet-II PRO - comparison pic above. Both lights use the same IBS circuit, but there are some build differences, discussed below
All JetBeam lights use PWM, to my knowledge. On these lights, the frequency is high enough that I can't detect it by eye or instrument, even at the lowest output settings. 
The Jet-II series is designed for throw, and these are the best throwing single CR123A/RCR in my collection at the moment. The original Jet-II IBS has a wider reflector than the PRO (~3mm wider), and throws slightly farther (~10% more throw on my samples).
Spillbeams are narrower but brighter than most lights, thanks to the deep reflector (OP in my case, but smooth is also available). The PRO has a slightly narrower spillbeam than the original IBS version
On the Jet-II IBS (but not PRO) you can selectively unscrew the head to de-focus the emitter (i.e. make it more "floody"). You can lock the desired focus in place by adjusting the focus ring. Of course, this doesn't really turn it into a flood light, but the execution on the Jet-II IBS is better than other many other focusable lights I've seen. Can also be very useful in helping deal with the infamous Cree rings. For pics of this effect, see my Jet-II IBS review.
Maximum output is the highest of any of my single CR123A/RCR lights. However, judging from the runtimes on RCR, I'd estimate >3C discharge rate at 100%! oo: That's not too good for Li-ions, and may result in unexpectedly low runtimes and shortened long-term battery storage capacity. I don't recommend running the light for extended periods higher than the Default Hi setting (see my Jet-II PRO comparison review for a discussion).
Output on CR123A is a bit less than RCR, and output/runtime efficiency on both RCR and CR123A is very good at lower output modes (although only ok at higher modes). No signs of the Med-Hi efficiency problems of the IBS circuit on NiMH/alkaline, or the earlier Li-ion Med-Hi efficiency issues in the Jet-I PRO (non-IBS version).
My Jet-II PRO had slightly lower output on runtime than my Jet-II IBS (results shown above), but this likely just reflects variation in emitter luminous flux and Vf bin.
Low output is nice and low with this circuit - among the lowest I've seen for a CR123A/RCR light. :thumbsup:
Lights use a reverse clicky and cannot tailstand. Clicky feel is better than the tailstanding 1AA JetBeam lights (i.e. less "stiff").
User Interface is excellent, with multiple modes controlled through the clicky switch. The IBS circuit allows you to set three defined output states (A, B, C) through a continuously-variable brightness mechanism. Pre-sets are available at 5%, "default low", 50%, "default hi", and 100%. A number of strobe and SOS modes are also available, but you don't need to see them if you don't want to. See my detailed Jet-II IBS review for more info.
Build quality is generally excellent. Type III (hard) anodizing is a dark grey colour, with perfect finish on my sample.s However, lettering is not always perfectly clear (can be faded in places). Note the tailcap switch retaining ring is plastic on all JetBeam lights, which some object to for potential long-term stability reasons.
Tailcap threads are not anodized on the original Jet-II IBS, but they are on the new Jet-II PRO. This allows a tailcap lock-out only on the PRO. 
The PRO also has a good bi-directional clip, similar to the Surefire E1B shown here. 
The larger Jet-III PRO IBS uses a similar size head and circuit as the original Jet-II IBS, so has similar beam characteristics with much greater runtime (18650-only model). Much safer for running at 100%, IMO.
No doubt about it, the Jet-II IBS and PRO are the best throwing pocket throwers I've come across (but I don't recommend using the light for prolonged periods at max output).
Both IBS and PRO versions retail for ~$65.






*Lumapower D-mini Digital (Q2)*

Note that my sample is only a Q2 - Q5 versions of this light are also available
I'm not sure how the D-mini Digital regulates its low modes, but if it uses PWM the frequency is too high for me to detect by eye or by instrument. Likely current-controlled like the Incendio (below).
Beam pattern is unchanged from the original D-mini, with a tight focused hotspot and a moderately-narrow dim spillbeam. Smooth reflector is used for maximum throw, but an OP textured one is also available. 
The new circuitry results in a considerable increase in output/throw on primaries on Hi, with similar runtime, compared to the original P4 D-mini. Initial output is now similar between CR123A and RCR. 
Output/runtime efficiency of the Med/Low modes is certainly far greater than the resistored low of the original D-mini, and quite respectable overall.
The D-mini Digital comes on in the following initial sequence: Hi - Med - Lo, repeat (cycle accessed by soft-pressing the forward clicky until the desired mode is found). Click for lock-on.
The light lacks a memory mode, and will revert to the start of the cycle if you leave it off for more than ~5 secs. 
The protruding forward clicky switch works well and is easy to access with good tactile feel.
Build quality is generally comparable to the original D-mini, which is quite high. 
The digital D-mini comes in a Hard Anodized natural finish (type III), which is smooth overall - although there is some mottling of the anodizing on the bezel of my unit.
The lettering, while clear, is more difficult to read on the new digital D-mini - although this may be due in part to the lack of contrast against the natural finish.
Light doesn't tailstand due to the protruding forward clicky switch - but apparently a #10 o-ring between the tailcap switch cover and the cap can solve this. 
Screw cap threads are partially anodized in the tailcap, so lock-out is possible. 
The original "pocket rocket", this revised multi-level version was most welcome. Remains one of the best dedicated single CR123A/RCR throwers out there.
Q2 version retails for ~$60, Q5 version retails for ~$75.






*Lumapower Incendio (Q5)*

Note: this review is for the 1st generation Incendio. A revised version is now available - see my detailed review of a list of the updates
Like the Fenix, the Incendio is current-controlled for its low modes, (so no PWM flicker). Typically, I've found that current-controlled lights are more output/runtime efficient than PWM-lights at Med-Lo settings, but can't go to as low output levels. 
Features a wider spillbeam than most lights, due to its shallow reflector. No evidence of Cree rings on my sample (note that the head of the unit can be unscrewed to defocus the beam further, allowing you to customize somewhat). Very attractive beam profile for general use, IMO.
Relative to its output, the Incendio has very good runtime efficiency in all modes on both primary CR123A and RCR (as good or better than the D-mini Digital). Output levels seem roughly similar to the D-mini Digital (although mine is only a Q2).
The Incendio has lower output than the Fenix P2D-Q5 in all modes, but with similar or better runtime. In some modes, the Incendio seems to match Fenix output/runtime efficiency. 
Light comes with a forward-clicky that allows tailstanding when in the "on" position. Some find the recessed clicky a little hard to activate, but I don't have any problems.
Light output sequence is Hi-Med-Lo (no SOS or strobe modes). You can switch between modes with a soft-press, and the light has a memory feature that retains the last setting used if left on for more than 2 secs. Unfortunately, you need to re-set the memory every time you turn on the light on - if you just flash on/off quickly, the light will advance to the next mode the next time you turn it on. User interface is an improvement from previous Lumapower models (e.g. D-mini Digital) that lacked any form of memory, but still not perfect.
Build quality is quite good, with consistent anodizing and extremely crisp & clear lettering (some of the sharpest I've seen!). Unfortunately, the black anodizing is only "enhanced" type-II (Lumapower calls it "II+").
Comes with a bezel-pointing clip. Emitter module easily accessible, but the clicky switch cannot be replaced by the end user, unfortunately.
Body tube too narrow to take older blue-label AW protected RCRs, but newer ones fit fine.
The smallest multi-level single CR123A/RCR light in my collection, along with the NiteCore EX10. 
Light retails new for ~$55






*Novatac 120P (SSC)*

I haven't done a stand-alone review of the 120P, but you'll find plenty of info on this light if you search around here.
Light uses PWM for its low modes, but frequency is high enough that I can't detect it by eye or instrument.
The light features a gorgeous beam pattern, thanks to its SSC emitter and well-designed textured reflector (wide and deep). A tight hotspot blends smoothly into an even corona that spreads out to a dim spill, with no rings or irregularities. My only (small) issue is that I personally like a slightly brighter spill, but there's no arguing with the quality of the beam.
Maximum output of Novatacs are limited to 85 or 120 lumens, depending on the model. Unlike most lights that simply run at a given current draw (and vary in output depending on the voltage characteristics of the specific emitter), Novatac tunes its lights to a common set of outputs (calibrated lumens). This also means that you should expect some variation in runtime from one sample to the next.
The Novatac "E" (EDC) and "T" (Tactical) versions come with 3 preset output levels that are deemed most suitable for those purposes (the "T" version also has a protruding clicky and momentary on feature). The "P" models are fully programmable and have 4 set-able preset levels, where you can assign any of the possible outputs to each set state.
The "P" models have 21 or 22 set-able output levels, and 3 signal (SOS/strobe levels). The 120P model has the full 22 levels, the 85P model is missing level 22 (i.e. 120 lumens). Simply put, the difference is based on runtime - unless the light can produce 120 lumens for at least 30 mins on a primary CR123A, it seems that Novatac disables the 120 lumen mode and sells as an 85 lumen max model.
User interface of the "P" models is more complicated than most lights, and uses a series of repeated clicks and presses to access different features and modes. It is actually quite versatile, and doesn't take long to learn.
The light uses a microprocessor-controller unit (MCU), so lacks a standard clicky switch. Tactile feel of the button press is quite different from a standard clicky - basically, the difference between a modern electronic device versus an old mechanical one (e.g. like the on/off button on your flat-screen LCD versus the old toggle switch of a big CRT-tube monitor). Switch feel is very good once you get used to it.
Output/runtime is very good - excellent at the lower levels. However, maximum output is a bit less than many of the newer Cree-based lights shown here.
Novatacs have an interesting runtime pattern whereby the light drops in half-levels as the battery begins to drain. This gives you continuous regulated performance, just in half-steps from initial output.
The regulated performance is somewhat "spiky" - the light actually fluctuates rapidly within a narrow range at each output level, as you can see in the graphs.
The "E" and "P" versions can tailstand, but that is not an absolute guarantee on Novatac's part.
Build quality is extremely high - the light feels like a mini tank! Heavier and thicker than most single CR123A/RCR lights, build to last.
Comes with a removable bezel-pointing clip (note: you need to temporarily remove the o-ring to install it).
There's a lot more to say about this light - but I don't have enough space here! It's a quality item (for further discussion of the relative output levels in my lightbox, scroll down to post #2)
Light retails for ~$100-160, depending on the model and output level. But if you shop around, you can sometimes find a good deal.






*Olight I10 (Cree R2):*

The Olight I-series lights are basically a merger of the older Olight T-series build with the ITP circuit and UI - both revised and tweaked in a new format with the latest R2 Cree emitters. :thumbsup:
Build is similar to the T10 described below, with the addition of a protruding forward clicky and anti-roll ring.
Circuit is similar to the ITP C9 described above, with a shortened ramp time and revised UI to support strobe/SOS with a tactical forward clicky.
Please see the Olight Infinitum Round-up review for a greater discussion of the updates to this line.
Light retails new for ~$55.






*Olight T10 (Q5) - 2008 Model*

Like Fenix, Olight uses a current-controlled circuit for its various output modes. Unlike Fenix, Olight has found a way to maintain regulated output levels on both CR123A and RCR (Fenix is direct drive on RCR).  Note that this applies to the 2008 Olight models - the original 2007 versions had a virtually identical circuit to Fenix.
Output/runtimes were generally excellent across the range of Olight settings. While the lowest setting is not as low as the PWM-based competition, it is lower than the Fenix P2D. 
Spillbeam width is narrower on the Olight compared to most of the other Crees, but overall output and max throw are similar to the Fenix P2D. 
Light uses a two-stage reflector - textured at the base near the emitter (to smooth out Cree rings), smooth near the top (to improve throw). The same reflector appears to be used in the ITP C9.
Build quality is very high. Light has a very substantial feel, a bit bulkier than the Fenix model, but otherwise with very similar overall build features.
Press the reverse clicky tailswitch to activate the light. Light intensity is controlled by a loosen-tighten switch of the head (see below for a UI description). Soft-pressing the tailswitch will move you into a tactical strobe mode followed by a SOS mode (good for those who don't like these modes - they are out of the way, so you don't need to see them). 
There are 5 distinct output modes controlled by the head switch. Switching sequence is from Max to Min output. Light has a memory mode retaining the last level used.
Ability to retain output levels on RCR is a real plus for these 2008 models. :thumbsup: It is disappointing that Fenix hasn't managed to introduce this for their new PD20 series. 
Anodized tailcap threads allow for lock-out, and the light can tailstand.
Build quality is very good - at least as good Fenix in my experience. Previously, I considered the 2007 Olights to be roughly equivalent to the corresponding Fenix models (except for a different UI), but the 2008 Olights definitely have an advantage with the full RCR support on this new circuit.
Light retails new for ~$50






*Romisen RC-N3 II (Q5)*

The Romisen RC-N3 II is a two-stage version of the popular budget RC-N3 budget light (1xCR123A with 2xAA body tube). AFAIK, this two-stage Q5 light is only available from shiningbeam.com.
The RC-N3 II is the first true "budget" light I've included in this review, so overall build and performance is not expected to perform at quite the same level as the more expensive "brand name" premium lights.
Max output on primary CR123A is toward the low end of 1xCR123A lights. Lo mode is reasonably good for a two-stage light. Output/runtime efficiency is fairly good on both Hi and Lo on primary CR123A
On RCR, I'm afraid you loose the regulated lo mode. Instead, you get regulated output on the Hi mode and unregulated direct-drive on Lo. Overall efficiency of these regulated Hi and unregulated Lo modes is pretty good.
Beam pattern is quite good - reflector is textured, producing a pleasant beam. Throw is about typical for a 1xCR123A light.
Light includes tailcap annodizing, so tailcap lock-out is possible. But the anodizing doesn't seem to be perfect on my sample - I found that I could still activate intermittently even when slightly unscrewed.
Slightly protruding forward-clicky tailcap, comes with a GITD button cover. Can't tailstand, but momentary-on feature is likely to be popular.
Interface is straight-forward - click once for Hi, click off/on again for low. Light remembers last mode when off for up to ~30 secs, and automatically advances to the next level with a click during within that time. :shrug:
Includes a simple built-in clip
Personally, I'm impressed with the performance and build of this light for the price. While you can't expect premium brand-name quality, I would not have a problem recommending this light for general purpose use for non-flashaholics on a budget. And you get the 2xAA battery tube thrown in for free 
Light purchased from shiningbeam.com. Retails for ~$25.






_*Spartanian II (Pre-production)*_

Please see my detailed review (link above) for more info on this light. A few key points:
Although not continuously-variable, light offers 13 levels that span a wide range (with very low Lo mode)
Light is RCR only - primary CR123A will not work
Light uses a combination of PWM and current-regulation to produce its low modes. PWM frequency on the 3 lowest modes is a visible 127Hz
Light uses an innovative new spring-activated switching mechanism - please see my review link above for a discussion. 
Although the pre-production sample came with a smooth reflector focussed for throw, a floodier reflector will also be available on shipping versions
Anodizing will be improved on the shipping samples - and offered in a variety of colors.
Retail price is staggered based on order number, currently ~$100.






*Surefire E1B Backup *

Again, I haven't done a separate review of the E1B, but you'll find a lot on it if you search here.
*Note that this light is CR123A-only.* I haven't personally tried a RCR in my E1B since Surefire does NOT support the use of rechargeables in its lights, but I understand it produces a rapid flicker if you try a 3.7V RCR.
I don't know what Surefire uses to produce its low mode, but output/runtime efficiency is among the best I've seen for this articular low mode. 
Light uses an optic for focusing, producing a more tightly defined hotspot with relatively little spill. Makes for something of "spot beam" effect at near to moderate distances. Although mine is perfectly centered, you have to expect some degree of misalignment in practice (only affects the up-close pattern - distance spotting should be unaffected).
Max output is only rated at 80 lumens, but both my lightbox and ceiling bounce both confirm that my E1B has exactly the same output as my Novatac 120P on max (i.e. 120 lumens). Several other users here have reported this as well - seems Surefire is very conservative in reporting its lumen ratings! :thumbsup:
Low level is set to a good level (I'd estimate ~10 lumens), with excellent runtime.
User interface is very simple: light features a forward clicky giving you a momentary on feature (max output). Click and release to lock the light on max. To go to low, click off and click back on within 2-3 secs. Otherwise, next time you turn on the light you will be back in max. 
Light will only come on in max output first. Not my preferred setting, but I can understand their reasoning.
Build quality is extremely high - among the best I've seen. Interior non-anodized surfaces appear to have some sort anti-oxidant coating. Fit and finish is perfect, no flaws on my specimen.
Body tube is quite wide, and could accommodate protected RCRs with ease (but you can't run RCRs with the E1B head)
Light lacks the traditional rough Surefire knurling (i.e. the "rip-a-hole-in-your-pocket" knurling ). Although the longitudinal notches on the body and tailcap, and the included clip, both help with grip, the smooth surface is slipperier than many lights of this class. Personally, I find it fine - but a light band of knurling around the head would probably help. 
The E1B features Surefire's innovative bi-directional clip (i.e. you can attach the light in either a bezel up or bezel down arrangement). Brilliant design, very well done (and one I see other makers starting to copy).
Tailcap threads are anodized, so tailcap lock-out is possible. Tailstanding is not possible, due to the protruding forward clicky.
This light has a great build in my opinion, and is easily re-configurable with other E-series components and extras (if you want to play Surefire lego). 
Very unique beam, thanks to the optic - a lot of fun to play with outdoors.
Light retails for ~$110.


*A few thoughts:*

Although I can't pick just one "favourite", I do find myself frequently gravitating toward the lights with variable output modes (e.g. 120P, Jet-II IBS/PRO, ITP C9 and and NiteCore offerings).
I particularly like the 120P for indoor use, thanks to its smooth beam and night-vision-preserving ultra low modes. It's also great to be able to set 4 preferred modes, in addition to easily ramping.
The Jet-II IBS is great for outdoor use, thanks to its outstanding throw and versatility. The slightly thinner Jet-II PRO features a bi-directional clip and tailcap lock-out, while still retaining >90% of the throw of the original Jet-II IBS. 
The Extreme UI is also a long-standing favourite of mine (I used to EDC a NDI). But I like to run the Extreme head on the Surefire E1B body, since it provides a better clip and tailcap lock-out. Gotta love that infamous Surefire lego ability - this combo makes a great EDC in my view (but the E1B head is pretty neat in its own right). 
The NiteCore EX10 interface has certainly garnered a lot of admirers here (please see my detailed review for a comparison to the Extreme). Also see my review for a discussion of the Golden Dragon Plus (GDP) and Cree Q5 versions.
The ITP is a new entry into the field, and their C9 model is a very impressive start in the continuously-variable field. Check out the revised version of this circuit in the Olight I10.
I don't want to give short-shrift to the others, but it's hard to go for anything else when these excellent variable-output lights are easily on hand. I'm looking forward to seeing what Horus is able to do with one of these circuits.
The Fenix and Olight T-series are stand-outs for their high output/runtime efficiency, excellent UI, and body part lego feature (i.e. same head also runs on multiple battery tubes). Olight seems to have an advantage with their 2008 models, which feature a lower Lo mode and fully-regulated output on RCR. Check out their new 2009 I-series lights with revised ITP interface.
The Eagletac lights are also fairly efficient on their low modes, but lack a true low setting. Still, build quality is very high and they make good "throwers".
The Spartanian II has an innovative new spring-activated switching mechanism, and is a really more of a limited run custom-made light.
I should also give a special mention for the Indendio, for its diminutive size and easy pocketability. The Dereelight C2H takes this a step further with a number of build enhancements in a similar small frame, but is not output/runtime efficient as the Incendio.

:sweat: That's it for now. 

I will continue to update this thread as new single CR123A/RCR lights come out and find their way into my hands.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 23, 2008)

One of the nice things about the 22 calibrated lumen output levels of the Novatac 120P is that it has given me a chance to test how good my milk carton lightbox is as an output measuring device.

In an ideal world, my lightbox should correlate linearly with the known output levels of the 120P. Of course, that’s not likely to be the case for a number of reasons – first and foremost, a milk carton is not a perfect integration sphere! Also, it’s not easy to be certain when the 120P has hit its calibrated lumen levels (more on that in a min).

But to get a rough idea how well things are working, I’ve plotted the known lumen levels of the 120P at each of its 22 levels against the initial relative output values (ROV) of my lightbox. Is it linear? Here’s what I get:






As you can see, this fits a straight line fairly well, with a correlation coefficient of 0.98. 

Not bad, but a quick glance will tell you that a non-linear relationship would fit the data better. To my eye, it looks like a simple power relationship (i.e. Y = A * X^B). So how does that fit?






Pretty darn good (r2 = 0.998)!

Now, there is one little wrinkle here - when exactly does the 120P hit its calibrated lumen outputs? My runtime graphs clearly show that “regulated” output can increase a good 10-15% (or more) from initial values over the course of its run. So, when does it reach its calibrated lumen output? At the initial reading? A few mins into the run? The most "level" period of the run? The end of the run? The average of the run?

Frankly, none of that really matters for the analysis above, as long as the unit is consistent in its relative relationships from initial values to true calibrated lumens (again, a leap of faith, but this isn't exactly a burning issue for humanity ). But it does matter if you are trying to estimate lumen output from my lightbox. So, for the sake of simplicity, I've decided to average the outputs across the initial portion of each regulated run and assume that's pretty close to the reported "true" lumen values. When I do this, I get the same relative relationship and exactly the same good 0.998 fit, but the "A" constant changes slightly (as you'd expect, since I'm just slightly altering the Y-axis scale).

So, a long story, but what does it all mean? Well, if you want to estimate lumens from my lightbox (and you trust the Novatac calibration), you apply this simple formula to all my graphs:

*Lumens = 0.6 * ROV^1.3* 

This is only a rough guide, of course, and I don't know how long the relationship would hold outside the 0.08 to 120 lumen range of the current analysis, but it does seem to be a generally useful estimate.

As a final word of caution, I've noticed that really strong throwers with narrow spillbeam widths typically report with lower than expected values in my lightbox (probably underestimates them by up to ~10-15%, but that's a discussion for another time, and I'm going to bed now).

Cheers!


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 24, 2008)

An interesting and very useful comparison, thanks a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## scaredofthedark (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for the info...

the digital mini doesn't have very flat regulation. was considering getting one but that graph on primaries doesn't inspire confidence


----------



## Grateful Ned (Jun 24, 2008)

Great stuff, selfbuilt, you've done it again ! :rock:

I doubt I am alone in antipating the day when your post has an amendment to the title "Updated with *EX10* info and runtimes"

:thanks:


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 24, 2008)

The sheer volume of useful information to be found in that comparative review is astounding, and as always you've presented it all in an easy to understand fashion. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 24, 2008)

Very good and informative review , selfbuilt.

Thank You Muchly


TooManyGizmos


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for support everyone - certainly took awhile to pull this one together.



scaredofthedark said:


> the digital mini doesn't have very flat regulation. was considering getting one but that graph on primaries doesn't inspire confidence


In defence of the D-mini, it is also only a Q2 (the other Cree lights are all Q5s). My lightbox also tends to underestimate the output of really strong throwers (for ex., the ceiling bounce says the Q2 D-mini is putting out almost ~20% more light than the Q5 Incendio, despite equivalent readings in my lightbox) . So although the regulation on max doesn't look the greatest, a matched Q5 is probably putting out a fair amount more light than it appears here.



Grateful Ned said:


> I doubt I am alone in antipating the day when your post has an amendment to the title "Updated with *EX10* info and runtimes"


Haha ... no promises as yet, but the EX10 does look to be a promising light. We'll see ... 

Oh, and the Jet-II PRO has just arrived, so its review should be up in a few days (followed by an amendment to this review).


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jun 24, 2008)

Fantastic review & information. Thanks for your efforts in putting this together!

You the man!
John C.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Jun 24, 2008)

WoW great job!


----------



## scottaw (Jun 24, 2008)

Cheers selfbuilt, i can't imagine the hours of work you've put in for the good of cpf...Thanks!


----------



## Steve L (Jun 24, 2008)

Selfbuilt,

Excellent as always. I really have to agree with your assessment of these lights. My personnel favorite RCR123 lights are also my 120Ps and the Jet II IBS(a lot of light for the money).

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job!

Looking forward to seeing the Jet II pro review - did you get the smooth reflector or is that even an option?

Yeah really wating to see the EX10 review too!


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 24, 2008)

Absolutely awesome work!! Thanks for your efforts!!


----------



## lyrrag (Jun 24, 2008)

As always an excellent review by selfbuilt. Thanks for all your hard work.

With much appreciation, lyrrag


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 24, 2008)

Excellent :thumbsup:Thanks for all your time and effort here ! Reviews like this are a huge help to cpfers considering which light to buy.Definately think this is worthy of being in the reviews section.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome review!

Personally, 1xCR123 lights are my weakness... hehehe! I love them all!

Thanks for posting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M (Jun 24, 2008)

Another excellent review selfbuilt!
Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 24, 2008)

another great one, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## GBH2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Great review as always! I am really looking forward to your comparison of the Jet-II PRO to the Jet-II IBS. I love my Jet-II IBS - I opted for it over the PRO because of the larger reflector and adjustable beam so I am curious to see how they compare.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## LG&M (Jun 24, 2008)

Outstanding work. Thank you. I have a weakness for 1 CR123. You are not helping me fight it. :mecry:


----------



## geek4christ (Jun 24, 2008)

Your reviews are so very useful, selfbuilt. Thanks for putting the time into them.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 24, 2008)

Another great review, Selfbuilt, thanks. 

I just got my D-Mini Q5 from BatteryJunction today (along with its little brother the LM31). I must admit I found your regulation and runtime results a bit disappointing, though perhaps the Q5 version will perform a little better (though I would think runtime would be similar, and it would just be brighter, though perhaps I am wrong). As you noted, build quality is very good, and the clicky is nice and firm, especially for a forward clicky. But with the clicky also changing modes, 'momentary on' isn't really an option. The light feels very solid, but not too heavy. I have large hands, and this is alot more comfortable to use than my L1T v2, or my RC-N3 with the 1 x CR123a tube. The little sucker does throw on 'high', and 'low' mode looks to be about 10 lumens, and should be very useful. (I just hope it runs for more than 14 hours...I can get that from my L1T v2!)


----------



## txgp17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome review.


----------



## aceo07 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the amazingly detailed review! Great job!

Looking at those graphs, I'm shocked to see how much the Fenix P2D stomps on the Novatac 120p. Especially noticable on HI/Med for Primary and RCR. It's brighter and lasts for almost as long or longer. Fenix regulation is flatter on Primary Hi/Med/Low than the Novatac.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the support everyone. 



GBH2 said:


> I am really looking forward to your comparison of the Jet-II PRO to the Jet-II IBS. I love my Jet-II IBS - I opted for it over the PRO because of the larger reflector and adjustable beam so I am curious to see how they compare.





Sgt. LED said:


> Looking forward to seeing the Jet II pro review - did you get the smooth reflector or is that even an option?


The Jet-II PRO has arrived, and I'm just finishing up runtimes - review should up be within the next day or two. Jetbeam sent me one with the textured reflector, which is great since it allows me to compare apples-to-apples in terms of beam characteristics. Stay tuned ...



> Yeah really wating to see the EX10 review too!


Obviously a lot of interest on this one! EDGETAC will be sending me one to review, but I don't know the exact timeframe. I imagine it should have pretty good runtimes, given that output is limited to 130 torch lumens (i.e. about what the NDI currently puts out, not the Extreme). We'll see!



aceo07 said:


> Looking at those graphs, I'm shocked to see how much the Fenix P2D stomps on the Novatac 120p. Especially noticable on HI/Med for Primary and RCR. It's brighter and lasts for almost as long or longer.


To be fair, the P2D is running a Q5, versus the 120P's (presumably U-bin) SSC, so you should expect greater luminous flux or greater runtime on the P2D. Also, current-controlled lights (like the P2D) have an advantage over PWM on the lower outputs, since the emitters are more efficient at lower currents. And of course, nothing is more efficient than direct drive on Li-ion, so it's not surprising the P2D does so well here (but basically means you loose all the low modes). When you factor in the versatility and low output levels possible with the 120P (not to mention its build quality, beam quality, etc.), it's understandable why this light is such a favourite. But the P2D is indeed one of your best choices if you are looking for straight output/runtime efficiency.



BigBluefish said:


> I just got my D-Mini Q5 from BatteryJunction today (along with its little brother the LM31). I must admit I found your regulation and runtime results a bit disappointing, though perhaps the Q5 version will perform a little better (though I would think runtime would be similar, and it would just be brighter, though perhaps I am wrong).


Mine is one of the first Q2 Digital D-mini's off the assembly line, so I fully expect the latest batch of Q5s to be better performers (and again, I know my lightbox is under-estimating the output of this dedicated thrower somewhat). But it's still a great light - especially for those with larger hands who like a bit more heft.


----------



## chaoss (Jun 25, 2008)

:goodjob: putting this information together. Two of my EDC lights (120 & E1B) are listed here and it's nice to see how they compare.
I am very impressed with the Fenix & NiteCore.


----------



## pilou (Jun 25, 2008)

One thing that immediately stands out is the difference between the nice smooth beam profiles and the crappy ringy ones.

Great review.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 25, 2008)

pilou said:


> One thing that immediately stands out is the difference between the nice smooth beam profiles and the crappy ringy ones.


Good point, but these beamshots are only 0.5m from a white wall. I've been meaning to do detailed outdoor night shots with these, but haven't gotten around to it yet (it's always easier to skulk around the inside of your own house at night ). But it's on my list of things to do ... 

Subjectively, I find only the strong throwers like the D-mini and Jet-II have notceable rings outdoors - and then only at really up-close distances. At regular distances in real use, they aren't noticeable at all (or at least, I don't notice them). 



chaoss said:


> Two of my EDC lights (120 & E1B) are listed here and it's nice to see how they compare.
> I am very impressed with the Fenix & NiteCore.


Me too.  

And I also think the 120 and E1B make great EDCs, for different reasons and to suit different uses. Top notch build quality on both of 'em ...


----------



## pilou (Jun 26, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Good point, but these beamshots are only 0.5m from a white wall. I....
> 
> Subjectively, I find only the strong throwers like the D-mini and Jet-II have notceable rings outdoors - and then only at really up-close distances. At regular distances in real use, they aren't noticeable at all (or at least, I don't notice them).



You just made me feel a lot better, and of course more eager to purchase something


----------



## DM51 (Jun 26, 2008)

A very useful and thorough comparison. I'm moving it to the Review section.


----------



## gt5oh (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks to this review I just bought an Extreme


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 27, 2008)

Vrey informative review. thanks very much...:twothumbs


----------



## Backpacker (Jun 27, 2008)

*Exactly the comparison I've been looking for.*

The 1 x 123 is the perfect form factor for a backpack flashlight. Small, lightweight, and able to throw. 

Thanks for this very useful comparison :twothumbs


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 28, 2008)

This is the kind of review a true flashaholics prays for 

I really hate to do this to you, but a few days ago your review lost is exhalted title as the complete CR-powered compilation - I think the EX10 is really begging to be put in. I've just purchased a LF5XT, but I'll probably purchase the CR123 winner according to this review... as soon as the EX10 is included


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 28, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> I think the EX10 is really begging to be put in. I've just purchased a LF5XT, but I'll probably purchase the CR123 winner according to this review... as soon as the EX10 is included


I don't believe there's only one "winner" here.  But not to worry, the EX10 will be added to this review, just as the D10 and LF5XT will be added to my 1AA round-up review. Just waiting on the vagaries of the postal system - likely won't be for a few more weeks, I'm afraid

But a point to keep in mind about the EX10 - based on the specs, max output is kept to 130 lumens, which is comparable to the E1B,120P, Incendio, but less than the P2D, Extreme, and Jet-II.

Oh, and my new Jet-II PRO review is up. I'll update this thread in a few days.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Excellent review! I'd also be interested in seeing a few of the cheap dx lights in just for kicks, and a little perspective, thanks.


----------



## coors (Jun 29, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Good point, but these beamshots are only 0.5m from a white wall. I've been meaning to do detailed outdoor night shots with these, but haven't gotten around to it yet (it's always easier to skulk around the inside of your own house at night ). But it's on my list of things to do ...


 
I don't know how I missed seeing this review before now. It's fantastic to have the info about all of these lights in one place. Thank you, selfbuilt! 
I'm looking forward to seeing outdoor beamshots in your reviews, too. That would be great!

coors


----------



## JKL (Jun 29, 2008)

Excellent comparison!
Very useful and much appreciated, thanks.

JKL


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 30, 2008)

selfbuilt... once again, a great review! :twothumbs 

I was quite surprised, but kind of glad, that there is no clear 'winner' with these lights... clearly, you would have to decide what is more important to you ie. runtime vs. output vs. ramping vs. build, etc.., and decide on a light that would fulfill your needs. I have a few of these lights and I find it difficult sometimes to choose which one to edc as there are definitely strengths and weaknesses to each.

I have to say though that the one surprise for me was reading about the Horus... I didn't know what to make of this light when I first started reading about it and thought that they were quite nervy to make a Titanium light as their first offering (that I could tell) but the comment you made about beam pattern and the fact that it's right there in the pack with its performance was a pleasant surprise.

It will also be interesting to see the Nitecore EX10 added to this comparison.


----------



## revmarktx (Jun 30, 2008)

Has anyone compared the Romisen RC-N3 Q5 (On a RCR123) from shining beam to these lights? I would like to know how this light compares to the the P2D and some of the other lights.

Selfbuilt, thanks for the Great reviews!

Reverend Mark


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2008)

Added some comments and discussion of the Jet-II PRO to first post. 



RGB_LED said:


> I have to say though that the one surprise for me was reading about the Horus... I didn't know what to make of this light when I first started reading about it and thought that they were quite nervy to make a Titanium light as their first offering (that I could tell) but the comment you made about beam pattern and the fact that it's right there in the pack with its performance was a pleasant surprise.


The Horus light is definitely well made, but lack of primary CR123A support really limits its general appeal for many. I'm looking forward to the release of their continuously-variable circuit - and will update this review when they send me one.



jabe1 said:


> Excellent review! I'd also be interested in seeing a few of the cheap dx lights in just for kicks, and a little perspective, thanks.


A good point - but I haven't been buying the cheap DX lights lately. With such high quality offerings as these, it's hard to justify spending the time or money. But I have generally been impressed with the build quality of the various Romissen lights (for the price - still doesn't compare to most of these).

FYI, I have tested the 11074 drop-in for P60 lights (18650-only), and it's output, throw and ramp sequence is virtually identical to the my Jet-II/III IBS lights. So far, runtimes appear to be not quite as high, but close. I'm planning to update my Jet-II/III review thread with some comparison details soon.


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 30, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> I don't believe there's only one "winner" here.  But not to worry, the EX10 will be added to this review, just as the D10 and LF5XT will be added to my 1AA round-up review. Just waiting on the vagaries of the postal system - likely won't be for a few more weeks, I'm afraid
> 
> But a point to keep in mind about the EX10 - based on the specs, max output is kept to 130 lumens, which is comparable to the E1B,120P, Incendio, but less than the P2D, Extreme, and Jet-II.
> 
> Oh, and my new Jet-II PRO review is up. I'll update this thread in a few days.


 
Thanks for the update - I'll be waiting 

There's never a real winner , but at some point I've got to pick one, and the EX10 looks to good to overlook. 

130 lumens coming from nitecore makes it comparable to the NDI. I'd prefer more, and wish nitecore had put some more in seeing as getting more out of a 14500 shouldn't be a problem, but I think I can manage. Besides, it's for 80 minutes :thumbsup:

The JET-II PRO was kind of disappointing to me. Except for clip and regulation in low modes, everything was worse. Is there any chance of you reviewing the smooth version? Despite the drawbacks, I'm always eager to learn about a new pocket rocket king


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 1, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> 130 lumens coming from nitecore makes it comparable to the NDI. I'd prefer more, and wish nitecore had put some more in seeing as getting more out of a 14500 shouldn't be a problem, but I think I can manage.


I think the problem is not getting it out of the battery - it's getting rid of the heat generated. In small form-factor lights without a lot of heatsinking (like the EX10 and D10, but also the Incendio, etc.), heat is probably your biggest concern with running too high. This is why the Extreme is so overbuilt looking in comparison (i.e. fins near the emitter, bigger heatsink, etc.).



> The JET-II PRO was kind of disappointing to me. Except for clip and regulation in low modes, everything was worse. Is there any chance of you reviewing the smooth version? Despite the drawbacks, I'm always eager to learn about a new pocket rocket king


I don't have the smooth reflector, but from comments around here I gather it doesn't added much throw. And as for the output/runtime difference between my two samples, that's likely just luck of the draw for emitter-circuit interactions. It's still the best thrower you will find in this size (although again, I think its over-driven at 100%).


----------



## jag-engr (Jul 3, 2008)

In my opinion, the Fenix P2D is the clear winner.

*Size:* The P2D is almost the smallest light - an important consideration for EDC. Only the IncenDio is smaller, but it doesn't perform nearly as well.

*Cost:* I believe that the P2D is among the cheapest, if not the cheapest light, in the lineup. (I could be mistaken on this point)

The only negatives, IMO, are the lack of a low low and that it doesn't do well with rechargeable cells.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent review! 1xCR123 is probably my favorite form factor, so I especially liked reading your review. I still absolutely love my E1B (been EDCing it for a few months now) but have my eye on that Nitecore Extreme. 

Just for fun, could you post a pic of the NE head on the E1B body?

Thanks again for the review.

Robert


----------



## digitaldave (Jul 11, 2008)

RobertM said:


> Thanks for the excellent review! 1xCR123 is probably my favorite form factor, so I especially liked reading your review. I still absolutely love my E1B (been EDCing it for a few months now) but have my eye on that Nitecore Extreme.
> 
> Just for fun, could you post a pic of the NE head on the E1B body?
> 
> ...



It's not quite an E1B, but there are some shots on a couple of different Surefire bodies here. I think the shorter one is an E1L, so very similar to the E1B.

Dave.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 12, 2008)

Selfbuilt, you wouldn't happen to have an LM33 you could toss into the mix, here, would you? Just about to order one, since I liked my LM31 so much, so I was kind of curious.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 12, 2008)

FYI, I'll update this thread in a couple of days with my NiteCore EX10 results. 



RobertM said:


> Just for fun, could you post a pic of the NE head on the E1B body?


I'll try to remember to, next time I'm taking some light pics.



BigBluefish said:


> Selfbuilt, you wouldn't happen to have an LM33 you could toss into the mix, here, would you? Just about to order one, since I liked my LM31 so much, so I was kind of curious.


Sorry, don't have one. I would imagine its performance relative to the lights here would be comparable to the LM31 compared to others in my 1AA round-up (see my sig for the link). Basically, max output would be lower than most the newer CR123A/RCR lights (due to the older SSC emitter), and low mode would be less efficient. But the LM3x series are really meant to be easy-to-use budget lights, and they serve that function well.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish there was a review of the tomahak from firstlight...


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 13, 2008)

Excellent resource. Well done.


----------



## tazambo (Jul 13, 2008)

Bookmarked for further reference and updates.
Top job.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Grateful Ned (Jul 25, 2008)

selfbuilt do you happen to have a P1D Q5 that you could add to the above comparison? Most interested in the diff btw that and the EX10. I realize the mechanisms are different but brightness, beam and runtime data would be interesting for these two mini-powerhouses.

Keep up the great work ! :thanks:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 25, 2008)

Grateful Ned said:


> selfbuilt do you happen to have a P1D Q5 that you could add to the above comparison? Most interested in the diff btw that and the EX10.


I had the original P1D-CE once, from first batch sold here (the first mass-produced Cree light - caused quite a sensation). I've long since given it away, but my runtime tests on Hi and Med were basically the same as the P2D with the original P4 Cree head. So I would think you could use my P2D-Q5 runtimes here as a good comparable for the performance of the P1D-Q5.

Haven't had time yet to update these round-up threads with the new lights, but the EX10 results will be coming soon. In the meantime, here's the EX review link.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Jul 26, 2008)

This definatly made me want to buy two more lights, Thanks for all the time and effort, this is much appreciated!


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 17, 2008)

Just updated the main post with photos, beamshots, runtimes, and brief discussions on some of newer additions:

Spartanian II, NiteCore EX10 (Cree Q5 and GDP versions), ITP C9

Whew, this round-up is getting pretty big ... and always more to come!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 17, 2008)

It is excellent to see these new additions. 

This is an extremely useful thread for those trying to decide which light to choose from among the best of the currently available single-cell lights. 

I have added it to the "threads of interest" sticky in this section.


----------



## paintballdad (Oct 1, 2008)

Howdy folks, stumbled on Fenix lights and CPF from the sigforum. My experience with LED flashlights have been with Inova Microlights and X0. I thought these were bright compared to my Maglites. After reading some post @ sigforum about Fenix lights I bought a Fenix E01 about 6 wks ago to test the Fenix waters. Well to say the least I was impressed. So 10 days ago, I picked up a P2D-CEQ5. WOW! Now i'm really hooked. And after reading Selfbuilt's CR123 roundup, I think i'll be starting my own multi mode 1xCR123 flashlight collection. So far the list looks like this:

Lumapower Incendio
Nitecore EX10
Olight T10

Any other lights that would fit this size/form factor for under $70? Any input would be appreciated.
And thanks to Selfbuilt *for showing me the light.:twothumbs *


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 1, 2008)

paintballdad said:


> And after reading Selfbuilt's CR123 roundup, I think i'll be starting my own multi mode 1xCR123 flashlight collection. So far the list looks like this:
> Lumapower Incendio
> Nitecore EX10
> Olight T10


A good start.  FYI, MattK at batteryjunction has sent me Olight T10 to review, and it's next in line for my lightbox after the current light I'm testing (Olight M20 Warrior). I'm curious to how this new 2008 model T10 compares.

Another choice to consider in the ~$50 range is the ITP C9, which is continuously-variable and uses the exact same SMO/OP mixed reflector as the Olight T10. And I haven't added it to this round-up yet, but the 2-stage EagleTac P10C has just been reviewed (also ~$50)

If you are willing to go a little higher (but still under the $70 cap with discount), I'm quite partial to the Jet-II myself. Best throw in this form factor. Also one of the brightest overall lights in this class (along with the NiteCore Extreme and EagleTac P10C).


----------



## MattK (Oct 1, 2008)

paintballdad said:


> Any other lights that would fit this size/form factor for under $70? Any input would be appreciated.
> And thanks to Selfbuilt *for showing me the light.:twothumbs *




The LumaPower D-Mini Digital is definitely worth looking at. While slightly larger than some of the other 1 x CR123A lights it uses a larger, deeper reflector that offers exceptional throw and more than adequate spill.


----------



## paintballdad (Oct 1, 2008)

selfbuilt & MattK, thanks for the input. I did consider some of the lights you suggested but they are a bit larger than the lights in my list. But the list might be a tad small if I stay with my parameters:thumbsdow. I might just go ahead and put them back on the list and forego with getting a 2x123 light for the thrower. 
Any advantages/disadvantages to a 2x123 for a thrower other than runtime? I'm not looking for a dedicated hi power thrower, just something with a little more reach for camping purposes. Thanks again. My wife won't be happy with another new hobby.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 1, 2008)

paintballdad said:


> Any advantages/disadvantages to a 2x123 for a thrower other than runtime? I'm not looking for a dedicated hi power thrower, just something with a little more reach for camping purposes.


Although not in the class of dedicated throwers (e.g. Tiablo A9, Lumapower MRV, Dereelight DBS, Raidfire Spear, etc.) - most of the 2xCR123A lights with larger heads have pretty decent throw (e.g. Olight M20, Fenix TK11, ITP C6, JetBeam Jet-III, etc). These certainly throw better than the lights with smaller relfectors/heads (like most the 1xCR123A class). 

But the 1xCR123A Jet-II is a particular standout, as it is pretty close to a lot of the 2x lights. In that case, the main difference is indeed runtime vs size/weight.


----------



## paintballdad (Oct 1, 2008)

selfbuilt, sorry to keep bugging but i've come to respect your opinion for the short time i've been here. What are your impressions of Lumapower's F1 flashlight. Might be the ticket for an easy to use purse light for the wifey. Looks cool enought that I might want one for myself. Thanks


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 1, 2008)

paintballdad said:


> What are your impressions of Lumapower's F1 flashlight. Might be the ticket for an easy to use purse light for the wifey. Looks cool enought that I might want one for myself. Thanks


I don't have one, but it is rather out of date technology (i.e. earlier generation of single-stage lights). I generally recommend multi-stage lights with a good low mode and long runtime, in case of emergencies. Something like the Lumapower Connexion might do (currently on sale with a bunch of dealers, since new version coming out soon), or the classic Fenix L1D/L1T (also on sale at fenix-store.com as part of their fire sale clearout - see 4sevens dealer thread on CPFMP).

But personally, I tend to recommend the 1xAAA form factor for women (I find they are more likely to carry it, while 1xAA can be left out when the purse gets heavy ). The Fenix L0D is real stand out in that category. Great to match with Energizer e2 lithium battery for longest runtime.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 21, 2008)

Just updated the main post with results from the Eagletac P10C and Olight T10 (2008 edition). 

Note that I haven't done a stand-alone review of the Olight T10 yet - I plan to do a Olight round-up with the T20 and T25 soon (supplied by MattK of batteryjunction.com). But as you can see here, they've done a good job on their efficient current-controlled circuit (i.e. unlike Fenix, Olight manages to keep defined regulated output levels on RCR). And the strobe/sos modes are tucked away on soft-press so that you don't have to see them. A serious contender in the general purpose category.


----------



## chaoss (Oct 21, 2008)

A well written review with great information on some nice lights, thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Grateful Ned (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Any news for us on the PD20 & 30 ?*

Sure hope 4sevens sent you a *PD20* sample, selfbuilt. Anxious to read your take on the beam, runtime, grip... Hmm I guess that is a hint to do a review  

Thanks for all your great work !


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Any news for us on the PD20 & 30 ?*



Grateful Ned said:


> Sure hope 4sevens sent you a *PD20* sample, selfbuilt. Anxious to read your take on the beam, runtime, grip... Hmm I guess that is a hint to do a review


Actually, I just received the LD10 I bought (uses the same head as the PD20 and LD20). Since the new heads are compatible with older LxD and P2D bodies, you'll start to see that head enter into the runtime charts of my reviews soon. Not sure when I will get the time to do complete runtimes on it with all batteries (lots of other lights on hand to test).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Any news for us on the PD20 & 30 ?*

Thank You VERY much for the reviews! As I said in another thread I know how time consuming reviewing is and I could never find the time!

I can't see anything knocking the P2D CE Q5 off my belt.....

But I think I shall try for an Incendio before too long so maybe I can trade off on alternate days!


----------



## parkschr (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great reviews. I truly appreciate what you do. By the way, I did not see any lux readings on the c2h. Did I miss something? I was hoping to compare my C2H with the other 123 lights you tested.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 11, 2008)

parkschr said:


> Thanks for the great reviews. I truly appreciate what you do. By the way, I did not see any lux readings on the c2h. Did I miss something? I was hoping to compare my C2H with the other 123 lights you tested.


That review is still pending. I had circuit issues with my sample, and am waiting on a replacement pill from Alan. I don't plan to post any results for this light until I can retest with a new sample.


----------



## Bullwinkle (Nov 11, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Although not in the class of dedicated throwers (e.g. Tiablo A9, Lumapower MRV, Dereelight DBS, Raidfire Spear, etc.) - most of the 2xCR123A lights with larger heads have pretty decent throw (e.g. Olight M20, Fenix TK11, ITP C6, JetBeam Jet-III, etc). These certainly throw better than the lights with smaller relfectors/heads (like most the 1xCR123A class).
> 
> But the 1xCR123A Jet-II is a particular standout, as it is pretty close to a lot of the 2x lights. In that case, the main difference is indeed runtime vs size/weight.



I like the Nitecore extreme for a 1xCR123A light. It has really good throw an d decent spill. Currently my edc


----------



## hamheart (Nov 20, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 21, 2008)

hamheart said:


> :bow: ... :bow:


----------



## frosty (Nov 21, 2008)

That made my eyes go funny.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2008)

.... ow...


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 9, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> That review is still pending. I had circuit issues with my sample, and am waiting on a replacement pill from Alan. I don't plan to post any results for this light until I can retest with a new sample.


 
Any love from Alan? :duh2: 

The C2H light deserves full consideration with this group, especially since it's the only one available with 5A Q3 neutral-tint emitter. :huh:


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 9, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Any love from Alan? :duh2:


Heard back from him last week, replacement circuit is supposedly on its way. Stay tuned ...


----------



## coors (Dec 27, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Heard back from him last week, replacement circuit is supposedly on its way. Stay tuned ...


 
Any update about the C2H review, Selfbuilt?:candle:


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 27, 2008)

coors said:


> Any update about the C2H review, Selfbuilt?:candle:


Working on it - almost done the runtimes on the replacement RU version Alan sent. Should hopefully have the review up sometime next week (bit busy with holidays ).


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (Dec 28, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Thank You Muchly


Yes, thank you muchly, *selfbuilt*! These roundups of yours are most excellent.


----------



## coors (Dec 30, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Working on it - almost done the runtimes on the replacement RU version Alan sent. Should hopefully have the review up sometime next week (bit busy with holidays ).


 
Excellent, that's something I'm looking forward to!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 1, 2009)

I've justed updated this thread with C2H runtimes and summary description/comments.

For a detailed comparison, check out my C2H review thread:
Dereelight C2H Review (Cree Q5, RU and RD versions): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more! 

:wave:


----------



## dr-ebert (Jan 7, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting a review of your LF3XT 

Amazing work you're doing here!


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would like to see a 2xCR123A/RCR (Possibly some 18650 choices) round up review. That would be awesome ;-) . Great reviews none the less.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 30, 2009)

Just added the Romisen RC-N3 II to this review 







This is an inexpensive 2-stage budget light, but it performs fairly well on primary CR123A. On RCR, you loose the regulated Lo (direct drive), but still retain the regulated Hi. 

Pretty good for the ~$25 price, and you get the 2xAA tube thrown in.


----------



## dmonay (May 26, 2009)

Alright who has the ITP C9 w/forward clickie and how do you like it. I'm thinking it will be a good light to go with my 120P Novatac, as the they both use the same batteries (1-X CR123A/RCR) and have similar performance. on the 120p it seems instead of the click, click, click, ect of the switch to set the desired light features and brightness levels it is much simpler to twist to set the brightness levels you want. I usually fine a level set I like and program it in and leave it there for a while. 
I know the Novatac is fairly bullet proof so how does the ITP C9 measure up in real edc use. Right now my 120P has not left my side since I got it last November, and for the most part it has been a great light and with the RCR's I use in it I have all the free lumens I need. :twothumbs
Also there is no pocket clip on the C9 is there a decent belt sheath make for either of these two lights? The C9 or the 120P.
Thanks for any opinions you can give.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 10, 2009)

dmonay said:


> Alright who has the ITP C9 w/forward clickie and how do you like it. ... Also there is no pocket clip on the C9 is there a decent belt sheath make for either of these two lights?


Don't have the ITP C9 with forward clicky, but I have just added to this round-up review the Olight Infinitum I10.

It is basically a Olight T10 with the ITP C9 interface - both tweaked with some upgrades (like the forward clicky). And it comes with a good quality basic belt holster.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 24, 2009)

You mentioned in your review that the T10 can tail stand but my tail cap protrudes at the end. I have looked at T10's on other sites as well and they all seem to protrude. I own a C9 and love it, same size as the T10 but heavier because of its thickness in material.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 26, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> You mentioned in your review that the T10 can tail stand but my tail cap protrudes at the end. I have looked at T10's on other sites as well and they all seem to protrude. I own a C9 and love it, same size as the T10 but heavier because of its thickness in material.


Really? That's odd ... all of my T-series Olights (inlcuding both the 2008 models and ealier 2007 ones) have fully flush tailcaps that allow tailstanding with no wobble. The new I-series have protruding tailcaps, of course, due to their forward clickies.

And good point about ITP - their lights are made of thicker aluminum, so are heavier than the T/I-series Olights.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 26, 2009)

Because when i was checking out your pic i can see two holes in the tailcap for the lanyard when mine has only one. And another thing that i would like to mention is that mine is a forward clickie.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 26, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Because when i was checking out your pic i can see two holes in the tailcap for the lanyard when mine has only one. And another thing that i would like to mention is that mine is a forward clickie.


Well that's interesting ... I didn't know they were currently selling T-series lights with forward clickies. I wonder if reverse clickies are still available?


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 26, 2009)

Well i like it.....because when the light is on and you half press it you dont go into sos or strobe......the only way to get there is if you half press when the light is off and then fully click into that mode. I seem to like it better then the ITP reverse switch. Just wanted to say thank you for wonderful and great reviews....i was bent on getting this light since it was tested by you......


----------



## CaNo (Jun 26, 2009)

Where are the Ra lights here Selfbuilt? I am quite curious to see your input on these lights...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 26, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Where are the Ra lights here Selfbuilt? I am quite curious to see your input on these lights...


I pretty much only do invited reviews now, where the manufacturer or one of their dealer's provides the light for review. So just ask Ra to get in touch with me.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 5, 2009)

How about the addition of the Arc 6?


----------



## pipspeak (Oct 21, 2009)

any plans to include the new D-Mini VX? It might be ready to regain the throw crown


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 21, 2009)

pipspeak said:


> any plans to include the new D-Mini VX? It might be ready to regain the throw crown


I don't usually like to comment, but yes, the D-mini VX is on my review list. There's a few lights to get done before then though ...


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 6, 2010)

As always your reviews are the bomb!

Any chance of adding some of the more "exotic" CR123s to the list...

RA Clicky
Haiku XP-G 

Just to see how they compare with the rest.


Andrew


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 6, 2010)

stoli67 said:


> Any chance of adding some of the more "exotic" CR123s to the list...


Thanks for support. But I usually leave it up to manufacturers to request (and supply) a light for review. Given how busy I've been with requests, I don't really have time to review additional lights for personal interest anymore. 

Sorry about how out of date this round-up is ... but you can find stand-alone reviews of newer mainstream lights in my master review list in my sig. :wave:


----------

